# Georgia secretary of state says cyberattacks traced to DHS addresses



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

And the corruption continues. This should be a very large story flooding the media.



> ATLANTA - The Georgia Secretary of State's Office now confirms 10 separate cyberattacks on its network were all traced back to U.S. Department of Homeland Security addresses.
> 
> In an exclusive interview, a visibly frustrated Secretary of State Brian Kemp confirmed the attacks of different levels on his agency's network over the last 10 months. He says they all traced back to DHS internet provider addresses.
> 
> As Kemp's office waits on word from the Trump administration about investigating this incident, we're talking with a cyber security expert about why he believes this could happen, on Channel 2 Action News at 6 p.m.


Georgia Secretary of State says cyberattacks linked back to DHS | WSB-TV


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Damn someone opened a very large can of worms ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonder if he will have a heart attack or car accident.......


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Probably a mugging, and he gets shot with OMG A GUN, and we find out nothing was taken from him during said so called mugging


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Insane.... lain:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ain't the Religion of Liberalsim grand?


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

And most of the hacking dates corresponding exactly with the election dates (voter registration cutoff, primaries, and the presidential election).

That is horrible! How many other states did they hack? Surely it isn't just Georgia, and if that department hadn't been hacked by someone else in November they likely never would have discovered the DHS intrusions!

This should be a huge national story!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Ill play NETSEC Devils Advocate...you can DNS/IP spoof relatively easily, moreso for DNS spoof, esepcially if the trace it redirecting to the attacker's own DNS server itll resolve any IP address to whatever they want.

Just my $.02 based on real world experience 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Ill play NETSEC Devils Advocate...you can DNS/IP spoof relatively easily, moreso for DNS spoof, esepcially if the trace it redirecting to the attacker's own DNS server itll resolve any IP address to whatever they want.
> 
> Just my $.02 based on real world experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


True, except the DHS was called on it and they keep coming up with different stories explaining how/why it happened.

First time they said a contractor must have hacked into the system, the second time they blamed someone else associated with DHS.

If their IP was spoofed and they had absolutely *nothing* to do with it they would say so!


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Sonya said:


> True, except the DHS was called on it and they keep coming up with different stories explaining how/why it happened.
> 
> First time they said a contractor must have hacked into the system, the second time they blamed someone else associated with DHS.
> 
> If their IP was spoofed and they had absolutely *nothing* to do with it they would say so!


They probably dont know, cyber espionage is not their forte, most of that is laid onto the FBI, DIA, NSA, and now CYBERCOM

Post-Snowden and IAW more regs than I care to cite; they have to conduct a massive internal audit/investigation with CIG oversight and probablt extraagrency oversight as well

Also, the people who are talking to news reporters are PAO/PR - they arent tech savvy or read-on if you will to inner machinations

Anything is possible but ive litterally "been there done that" and am super suspicious of these allegations

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

After Trump's victory wouldn't it be the icing on the cake if they uncovered lots of voter fraud from Hillary and the DNC and found proof Obama directed DHS to hack the election and every single one of those POS went down.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

They'll try to blame it on the Russians!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> They probably dont know, cyber espionage is not their forte, most of that is laid onto the FBI, DIA, NSA, and now CYBERCOM
> 
> Post-Snowden and IAW more regs than I care to cite; they have to conduct a massive internal audit/investigation with CIG oversight and probablt extraagrency oversight as well
> 
> ...


Whoever was hacking into their networks was after voting data. They also hacked in at the same time the Georgia Secretary was testifying in front of Congress and saying Georgia did NOT need federal help running GA polling booths. If the DNC was doing the hacking why on earth would they frame DHS? They gonna blame the Russians next? LOL. How many parties would want that voter data?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Sounds way too plausible. Thanks .


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> Wonder if he will have a heart attack or car accident.......


In the end it will turn out that he vacationed in Detroit, and *that *was why he died from Lead Poisoning.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

LOL...so one of the excuses from DHS is that it is Microsoft's fault. They are actually trying to claim one of their employees was innocently using the Georgia website and one of the microsoft products on their computer somehow tried to get past the firewall in what appears to be a hacking attempt. Huh???

All things considered I do not believe for one split second that the intrusions were a mistake, or a spoofed IP address.



> *Secretary of State's website and that the employee's computer was configured incorrectly. *That configuration mistakenly made it look like the employee was trying to hack into Kemp's systems.
> 
> In a letter to Kemp on Tuesday, *Johnson blamed a Microsoft product for the error, but Kemp is not convinced.*


As mentioned one of the hacking attempts occurred just as the Georgia Secretary was testifying in front of Congress to oppose Federal involvement in the State Election process.



> In his letter, Mr. Kemp asked the department to confirm whether a scan attempt was made, who authorized the scan and whether the department was scanning other state systems without authorization.
> 
> The Department of Homeland Security made a major push in advance of November's elections to help states secure election systems against possible hacking, as fears of foreign interference in the U.S. election process reached a fever pitch in the months leading up to Election Day.
> 
> ...


I do hope the other states that also opposed federal involvement have their security experts checking for hacking attempts as we speak. I doubt if Georgia was the only state targeted.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sonya said:


> LOL...so one of the excuses from DHS is that it is Microsoft's fault. They are actually trying to claim one of their employees was innocently using the Georgia website and one of the microsoft products on their computer somehow tried to get past the firewall in what appears to be a hacking attempt. Huh???
> 
> All things considered I do not believe for one split second that the intrusions were a mistake, or a spoofed IP address.
> 
> ...


Big time corruption from the most corrupt administration ever. 1/20/17 and getting Trump in office can not come quick enough.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Maol9 said:


> In the end it will turn out that he vacationed in Detroit, and *that *was why he died from Lead Poisoning.


FLINT would be more plausible


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All this talk about hacking emails. Why are they not talking about the person that made it easy to do. Hillary and her server?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

AnotherSOFSurvivor said:


> Ill play NETSEC Devils Advocate...you can DNS/IP spoof relatively easily, moreso for DNS spoof, esepcially if the trace it redirecting to the attacker's own DNS server itll resolve any IP address to whatever they want.
> 
> Just my $.02 based on real world experience
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


Maybe the Russians really did it! :tango_face_wink:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> They'll try to blame it on the Russians!


Try? Seriously?
Just google all the latest news stories on Putin.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

No no no. I just read a comment to an article about hacking and the snowflake was positive Trump will be indicted on Voter fraud and exiled to Russia.

A moron in the comment section said it so it MUST be true. You heard it here first.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

RedLion said:


> And the corruption continues. This should be a very large story flooding the media.
> 
> 
> WSB-TV ATLANTA said:
> ...


So let me get this straight, they want The Trump Administration to investigate this incident, what happened to Obummer, Oh wait he never did anything for this country during the last 7 years - 11 months, why start now?

*Rancher*


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> FLINT would be more plausible


Thanks Aqua Hull. You are correct, and it was what I meant to go with. I can only plead to dang tired.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Well now, more states coming forward.



> More states confirm suspected cyberattacks sourced to DHS


More states confirm suspected cyberattacks sourced to DHS | WSB-TV


----------

